
Ask HN: What is the secret sauce to be accepted into Y Combinator? - bambang150
I know that we all want to get accepted into YC. But how to impress YC by exposing the secret sauce? Any example?
======
brudgers
In a strong sense, there is no secret sauce. See:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/before.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/before.html)

------
dsacco
It is straightforward, but not easy.

You should have at least one of the following, preferably two or all:

1\. A prototype or minimum viable product with proven market demand, users and
strong traction numbers.

2\. A solid idea backed up by a strong, proven team of founders. For example,
MIT or Stanford PhDs with heavy domain experience in AI research. Or a pair of
founders who have exited one or two startups before.

3\. Recommendations from YC partners who will vouch for you and your
application.

My opinion based on observation is that that list is in order of importance.
You will probably not get the third option unless you have one of the other
two.

------
nphyte
i think there is no secret sauce , if your priority is getting into YC over
building a successful business you're most likely doing it wrong. P.S im no
way affiliated to YC

------
LifeQuestioner
If there was secret sauce, everyone would be using it and the secret sauce
would change.

